# Still shut down can someone offer advice



## lil-bit-slim (Jun 28, 2012)

_Cycle

Wk1-9 100 mgs Test p ED
Wk1-9 50mgs Tren A ED ----maybe bumped up to 75 after couple wks 
Wk4-9 100mgs winny ed
Wk1-9 .5 mgs Arimidex EOD
Wk1-9 .5 mgs caber x 2 a wk
Wk 2-9 500 ius hcg x 2 a wk
Wk 10-13 aromasin __25/25/25/25__ ED
Wk 10-13 Clomid __100/100/100/100/100__ ED

So cycle stopped on the 5th and I started PCT on 11th, now its 28th and I'm still shut down. I can achieve hard on from time to time but not when it counts = new gf is not happy. Not sure what to do? PCT should be ending at the end of next week but doesnt feel like I'll be back to normal so... should I keep going on Clomid and Aromasin until im back to normal or ??? I have cialis on hand but isnt working for me very well. lol while im typing this she is in the room essentially suggesting we take a run at it again tonight and Im prob not going to be able to....Help!

thank you in advance_


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 28, 2012)

get bloodwork done...


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 28, 2012)

why take 19 nor's if you have a chick to bone.  Especially a new one.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 28, 2012)

tren gets my cawk hard enough to hammer nails with it


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes tren gets me hard too but I'm in PCT now... Didn't get new gf until I started PCT. No blood work post cycle as of yet, took 20mg of cialis (4 pills) last night and was still out of commission lol 

Anyone have some advice on finishing/extending PCT? Should I lower/ raise dosage of clomid? Aromasin?


----------



## Dath (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd give it some more time...your 17-18 days into pct, prolly could of began pct a couple days earlier so I'd allow more time
pct protocol looks a lil high. Would Personelly planned to  taper down the doses 100/100/75/50,... 25/25/12.5/12.5

How confident your chems are legit , is the Cialis from same supplier also?


----------



## DOBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn bro, I'm looking at your cycle and I dont see why your shut down so hard especially running hcg throughout, been there before with deca and drol but I didn't run hcg. this may not be exactly the right way to do this but in the past I've taken a shot of prop or acouple winny tabs for special occasions. I've also done a cycle of hcg, nolva, and clomid back then thats about all we had no adex, aromasin,etc sure it extends your pct but gets the boys going again. Worked for me, just sayin.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jun 29, 2012)

Dath I haven't tapered Down my mg's for PCT the way we planned bc I feel so shut down...makes me wanna take higher dosage to recover faster. Chems are 100% and my boys a cialis rep


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 29, 2012)

what brand chems?  

18 days in?? Finish the whole run then do labs.  U can't realistically expect to fully bounce back that fast. 

You can try very low doses of proviron. Some guys say never use aas for pct however 50mg or less of proviron will not shut u down and there's studies to prove it. It will greatly boost libido. 

I'd say it's way to soon to expect to feel normal again. Took me 1.5 months before I was back to myself last pct. 

Or your beloved chems are bs.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 1, 2012)

This isn't for everyone and.must.be.experience but.that why I blast and.cruise so I don't have to worry about coming back online.If Clomid and Proviron doesn't work your not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## superman39 (Jul 1, 2012)

Try some natural test booster. This guy was feeling down due to 19nor compound and took some of this test booster and felt better. So why not give it a try.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 2, 2012)

I added some nolva to PCT as I have always included it in my past PCT but originally left out of this run. I also added a little hcg to try and help bring my boys back. Getting pretty embarrassing at this point, went from jerking off like 5 times a day to I can't remember the last time I jerked off...new gf not happy


----------



## jackedtmg (Jul 2, 2012)

Take 10mg of Anavar a day for a month. Your natural testosterone levels will come back by themself on that dose and duration plus you are going to keep all gains. Also, to piggy back on other comments get your blood checked and gear because you should be back and running already with what you are on!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

You're going to be shut down even after PCT. You need to complete the PCT and wait 6-8 weeks and get bloodwork done.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 2, 2012)

Two days of 1000 iu hcg and 40 mg's nova and I seem to be getting my mojo back...not sure if it was addition of these compounds or the clomid working over time that is balancing me back out? Just happy to be coming back around. I will continue hcg for next few days as a booster to natty test and wil continue nova , clomid and aromasin for next two weeks. I can't wait to get back on that cycle again! Results were a lot more solid than past cycles without tren. Next time I will monitor my hcg intake more closely to ensure a faster recovery.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 3, 2012)

jackedtmg said:


> Take 10mg of Anavar a day for a month. Your natural testosterone levels will come back by themself on that dose and duration plus you are going to keep all gains. Also, to piggy back on other comments get your blood checked and gear because you should be back and running already with what you are on!



LOL, You serious?  That is some scary advice.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 3, 2012)

Ya run anavar on pct......and u should be fully recovered now according to jacked. Damn ur so dumb it hurts. Sorry to jack the thread but don't listen to a damn thing that moron has to say


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 5, 2012)

Still shutdown! ...still on 100mg clomid, 40 mg nolva and 25mg aromasin a day??? Starting to get a little freaked out. Can clomid go bad over time?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> Still shutdown! ...still on 100mg clomid, 40 mg nolva and 25mg aromasin a day??? Starting to get a little freaked out. Can clomid go bad over time?



It's going to take some time.

4-8 weeks is what you're looking at.

How old are you?


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 6, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> Still shutdown! ...still on 100mg clomid, 40 mg nolva and 25mg aromasin a day??? Starting to get a little freaked out. Can clomid go bad over time?



You are only a month out.  You should still be shut down and recovering.


----------



## VladTepes (Jul 6, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> Still shutdown! ...still on 100mg clomid, 40 mg nolva and 25mg aromasin a day??? Starting to get a little freaked out. Can clomid go bad over time?



It's easier said than done, but try to stay calm or you'll make it  worse. My first PCT from last cycle failed and I got hit with deca dick  right as it was supposed to be wrapping up. Bloodwork showed  ridiculously low test levels and Dr wanted me on TRT, not an option for  me so I did 500iu hcg for 12 consecutive days, 20mgs nolva then once hcg  cleared 20mgs of nolva and 50mgs clomid. I'm still finishing up with  the SERMS and while I'm not 100% completely, I'm certainly 100% better  than I was a month ago. SERMs can also cause ED, especially 40mgs of  nolva. Maybe lower the dose a bit and see if it subsides a little. 25mg  of aromasin might be a bit too much also unless you have bloodwork showing  you're in good range with E2, 12.5mgs a day started drying out my elbow  joints pretty bad and didn't stop until I backed off the aromasin. 

To  put it in perspective, my cycle ended in April and first PCT started  last week of April. I'm just now finally bouncing back 3 months later. With the Tren it might take a bit of time, I'll personally never ever touch a 19-nor again. Shit is a nightmare to recover from.


----------



## squigader (Jul 6, 2012)

Stay calm first of all.

Your cycle was crazy heavy, that PCT won't fix you overnight. I suggest you wait 4 weeks (keep up training and diet), then go get a blood test. Re-evaluate from there and decide if you are recovering or if another PCT is necessary. Have HCG, Aromasin and Clomid on hand. It not only takes PCT, but time also to get back from a cycle.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm 27 and have always had an overacting libido, not happy that I'm looking at a 2 month PCT. Just to be clear...is there any chance that this will be forever or is it a fact of nature that I will recover?


----------



## Goldenera (Jul 7, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> I'm 27 and have always had an overacting libido, not happy that I'm looking at a 2 month PCT. Just to be clear...is there any chance that this will be forever or is it a fact of nature that I will recover?



i would expect it to take at least 8 weeks  to expect to feel norma libido/mood wisel. As the other guy said I was not 100% until a solid 2+ months. 

It's extremely rare guys get shutdown forever. Usually guys that have blasted and cruised for many many years. Hmg and hcg will fix most any guy


Tren is one of the most suppressive roids in the tool chest FYI. 

Our bodies are extremely adatptive. These things take time. 

How can u expect a 8-12 week cyclin to recover in only 4 weeks?


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Your HPTA would take up to a year to recover naturally from 19nor shutdown. So you can't expect a quick recovery. Sure Tren results are cool but is it worth being a limp noodle for a couple month's? My dick is worth more to me than a little muscle hardness.

Good luck with PCT>  I  would get bloodwork if at all possible.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any studies, or some legit sources that say 19-nors shut you down "harder"? Isn't being shut down... shut down?

Your LH will show as 0.1, your not producing test naturally. So Tren/Deca /puts you in the negative? lol. I'm always looking for new info on this topic.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 8, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Your HPTA would take up to a year to recover naturally from 19nor shutdown. So you can't expect a quick recovery. Sure Tren results are cool but is it worth being a limp noodle for a couple month's? My dick is worth more to me than a little muscle hardness.
> 
> Good luck with PCT>  I  would get bloodwork if at all possible.




I have been seriously considering if I will ever do tren again, at least not with 100mg ED next time. I would by far prefer my cock work then be jacked. Gf is not happy and I can't blame her, I have no sexual appetite really and only occasionally get hard....feels like I couldn't sustain a hard on if I attempted sex. I will prob stick to just test if I cycle again.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 9, 2012)

Man I went through the same shit last time. My GF was upset and so was I. It will get better just give it time bro. Expect to feel better 6-8 weeks AFTER you finish PCT.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Your HPTA would take up to a year to recover naturally from 19nor shutdown. So you can't expect a quick recovery. Sure Tren results are cool but is it worth being a limp noodle for a couple month's? My dick is worth more to me than a little muscle hardness.
> 
> Good luck with PCT>  I  would get bloodwork if at all possible.



Everyone is differnet and this type of blanket statement is terrible advice.


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

Go to an Endo


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 12, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Go to an Endo



Yet another failed attempt last night...loved tren but now seeing that it may not have been worth it...finishing PCT this wk and going to wait a wk to see how I feel then get bloodwork done. Is there anyway I could have changed the above cycle to avoid this situation?


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 12, 2012)

Also is it more likely that I would have less of a reaction next go around now that my body has experienced tren or would you expect results to be the same?


----------



## HammerStrength902 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just a heads up, a side effect of Nolva is a limp dick.  I am unsure if its the same with Clomid.  In personal experience though, Nolva has me decommissioned until at least 14 days after my last dose. (Which makes sense considering it has a 14 day half life.) Tribulus may also help with your libido, it did with mine.


----------



## Dath (Jul 12, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> Yet another failed attempt last night...loved tren but now seeing that it may not have been worth it...finishing PCT this wk and going to wait a wk to see how I feel then get bloodwork done. Is there anyway I could have changed the above cycle to avoid this situation?




For a first cycle with tren your layout was fine... Only an assumption (without labs) but I'd be very concerned your pct chems and Possibly on cycle chems (if  from same source) were sub -par.
May also be you simply recover harder from a 19nor.

To your Other post about future tren use and reacting this same way....if all your chems checked out ok then yes I would expect a similar tough recovery. 
Remember bro as its been said prior recovery can take weeks even after going thru pct.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 12, 2012)

Try a little Levitra if u can get some. I know it's not what you want to hear at 27 but if you not cheating your not trying. You only need a 1/4 to 1/2 and at 27 she'll be happy and you can get some confidence back ...sometimes the sex part becomes mental you thinking your going to have a problem,you talk yourself right into it. I'm not an expert like the other guys but if you can get by for awhile with the Levitra.viagra etc it can hopfully give you enough time to recover and maybe WAKE THEM BOYS UP... Hey good luck!!!




lil-bit-slim said:


> Yet another failed attempt last night...loved tren but now seeing that it may not have been worth it...finishing PCT this wk and going to wait a wk to see how I feel then get bloodwork done. Is there anyway I could have changed the above cycle to avoid this situation?


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 12, 2012)

just turn to the dark side a cruise till you next blast 200/wk will solve all your problems


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 23, 2012)

...still shut down, getting bloodwork next Monday. Any adventure with Tren in the future will be at 50mg ED if I decide to use again.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 23, 2012)

doesn't sound like you are having a good one...


----------



## DOBE (Jul 23, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Try a little Levitra if u can get some. I know it's not what you want to hear at 27 but if you not cheating your not trying. You only need a 1/4 to 1/2 and at 27 she'll be happy and you can get some confidence back ...sometimes the sex part becomes mental you thinking your going to have a problem,you talk yourself right into it. I'm not an expert like the other guys but if you can get by for awhile with the Levitra.viagra etc it can hopfully give you enough time to recover and maybe WAKE THEM BOYS UP... Hey good luck!!!



Bro, if you take a shot of prop and try the levitra like the old man says or viagra whatever you got, you'll be knocking holes in the sheetrock with it and the shot of prop will be in and out of you so quick that it should'nt interupt your recovery. trust me I've been there.


----------



## HammerStrength902 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've got 8 weeks of an 'all natural test booster' stack in my arsenal, as well as tribulus.  I have used my fair share of all natty stacks and love them!  This go around I plan to use Clomid to get the ball rolling faster on my nuts.  Nolva only PCT is awful.


----------



## Dath (Jul 23, 2012)

lil-bit-slim said:


> ...still shut down, getting bloodwork next Monday. Any adventure with Tren in the future will be at 50mg ED if I decide to use again.



Excellent your going in for labs bro.... I know you'll keep is posted how it goes and hopefully give some additional insight into all of this. You got one more week. I wouldn't advise adding any prop or anything til that time my man.


----------



## owwwch (Jul 24, 2012)

damn bro, hope everything works out for you. as far as the wood issue goes. in the meantime get you some "night rider" pills. those things will have you blowin the bottom out of that thing for hours.. trust me on this one, they work no matter what!


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 24, 2012)

X2 on labs and cialis, Viagra seems a bit stronger but gives me headaches and doesn't last as long. Get bloodwork though and see what's going on with your body so you know how to proceed. I wouldn't use prop or anything just yet, but if you haddd to suspension/Tne would be better for important occasions. Just getting a new gf at the beginning of pct I imagine is tough...


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 24, 2012)

I have taken up to 60 mg of cialis recently which did nothing... I have no prop ATM and would prefer not to use any anyways until my next cycle. I bought some tribulus (sp?) but read that there are no studies confirming it's test boosting capabilities??? Is there anything out there with medical research that boosts test natty? Considering a full tren cycle (75mg-100mg ED) then a cruise then a half tren cycle (50mg ED) then PCT in hopes that I won't end up with this problem after the second/lighter run...thoughts? That's about an 8 month plan but wil look like a Greek god by the end.

PS gf and I seem to fading apart, now I need my dick to work so I can crush the single life again!


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Aug 9, 2012)

finally coming back around


----------

